# short or long fletchings which is prefered



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

In MHO which comes from over 40 years or experience, seeing fads and innovations come and go, It depends on how well your bow is tuned, even for recurves, a well tuned arrow and rest don't need much at all. Some will argue that broad heads need a larger fletch ( I used to believe that). I have seen bare shafts group at 50 yds. Your FOC, spine, your release, and the rest interference, tune on the rest and bow will determine how much fletch you need. I have been experimenting with 1" low profile feathers that weigh 1 grain and they are flying fine! When I hear someone say that their broad head won't fly without a 4 inch vane I know their set up and or form need attention.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

actually, fletch height is much more important than length. getting that vane out in clean air is the best situation. you don't need much length if the vane isn't spinning in the turbulence that surrounds the arrow as it flies.


----------



## penguineman (Jul 9, 2015)

well the reason I was asking is I'm shooting 2 different brands of arrows and now I'm just wondering if it's the differnece in weight of the arrows instead of the fletching. as how well they are flying. sorry still new to archery and just trying to figure out how much of it is me versus the arrows and ect.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with both your responses but now that we know what the real question is then we can be more specific. Spine variances, weight differences, vanes size, FOC, wall thickness, diameter differences... all the slight changes between 2 different arrows will add up to dramatically different arrow flight. I've even purchased 2 dozen of the same arrow manufacturer and spine but because they were purchased 2 years apart the newer ones shot dramatically different then the older ones. You simply should not expect 2 different manufacturers arrows to fly even similar. buy enough of what ever you plan to use and use the old ones to shoot at squirrels or something.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh I forgot to give my stock answer on arrow questions. You seem like a curious sort of chap and a relatively new archer. If I may be so bold a great resource that will help you get a head start at this arrow stuff is the hunters friend carbon university. Honestly if you read all six pages of the tutorial there is very little else you'll need to know about arrows to be a successful archer.

http://www.huntersfriend.eu/england/support-en/arrow-university-en.htm


----------

